# How to truss salami (from and Italian Norcini) -Video



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2020)

The easy way...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 15, 2020)

Savy


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 16, 2020)

That's just Bologna!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 16, 2020)

Huh?

The guy was quite the master.  Fortunately I was able to follow the video.

I think the only word I was able to understand was OK.

Good video though.  Thanks for posting it.

John


----------



## gary s (Mar 16, 2020)

Cool

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2020)

Same guy, different class of students...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2020)

Italian Norcini trussing Lonzo....and a BUNCH of them!! Very cool video!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2020)

Another one!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2020)

And...another one!


----------



## 73saint (Aug 13, 2020)

spectacular!  Hey, they have wooden dowels???  lol...


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 6, 2020)

Another trussing video!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 6, 2020)

And this is why I use netting.  LOL


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 7, 2020)

And another one!


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 10, 2020)

Wow...I am in awe...very impressive skill! The tying and trussing!!!


----------



## da-stinger (Nov 2, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Italian Norcini trussing Lonzo....and a BUNCH of them!! Very cool video!



So much for my preoccupation with 2.5 and 0.25% salt and cure... just sprinkle it on until it looks right.  Maybe after I do thousands of lonzino I will have this confidence...


----------

